#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Cadastramento junto a ANATEL, dispensa de outorga SCM.

## miguelmontanari

Bom dia amigos do fórum.

Gostaria de informações a respeito da nova forma de legalizar o provedor de internet, que é através do Credenciamento, dispensando a outorga SCM. Atualmente tenho 80 clientes e gostaria de ficar em dia com as obrigações fiscais, tributarias entre outras, mas para isso devo estar legalizado.

Alguém já fez esse novo modelo de legalização? Apesar de ter entrado em vigor no último dia 29 de agosto. Quais documentações necessitarei, terei que pagar registro de estação, TFI e TFF?

Alguém tem um cronograma, ou apostila passo-a-passo para seguir e não cometer erros durante o trâmite? Ou alguma empresa que faça o serviço de despachante com um valor justo?

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia amigos do fórum.
> 
> Gostaria de informações a respeito da nova forma de legalizar o provedor de internet, que é através do Credenciamento, dispensando a outorga SCM. Atualmente tenho 80 clientes e gostaria de ficar em dia com as obrigações fiscais, tributarias entre outras, mas para isso devo estar legalizado.
> 
> Alguém já fez esse novo modelo de legalização? Apesar de ter entrado em vigor no último dia 29 de agosto. Quais documentações necessitarei, terei que pagar registro de estação, TFI e TFF?
> 
> Alguém tem um cronograma, ou apostila passo-a-passo para seguir e não cometer erros durante o trâmite? Ou alguma empresa que faça o serviço de despachante com um valor justo?


Começe pesquisando e lendo sobre o assunto. Comece em: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/docu..._teia/1897.pdf

Quanto a taxas, engenheiro, CREA nada muda. Só muda que a outorga virou comunicação de funcionamento.

----------


## miguelmontanari

Acabei de ler, muito bem explicado!

Você sabe de alguma empresa que faça todo o serviço em MG, e com um preço justo?

----------


## sphreak

> Acabei de ler, muito bem explicado!
> 
> Você sabe de alguma empresa que faça todo o serviço em MG, e com um preço justo?





> Bom dia.
> 
> Nós prestamos consultoria para empresas na obtenção do SCM. Prestamos consultoria para todo Brasil, com mais de 200 estações já aprovadas.
> 
> No nosso site tem várias informações e vc pode inclusive baixar o nosso orçamento.
> 
> Acesse: http://www.engenheiroalvaro.com.br/scm.htm 
> 
> A disposição,


 @*EngenheiroAlvaro*

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Começe pesquisando e lendo sobre o assunto. Comece em: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/docu..._teia/1897.pdf
> 
> Quanto a taxas, engenheiro, CREA nada muda. Só muda que a outorga virou comunicação de funcionamento.


Sera q ja tem as informacoes de como q vai ser feito e a onde este credenciamento ¿

----------


## sphreak

> Sera q ja tem as informacoes de como q vai ser feito e a onde este credenciamento ¿


Dentro do sistema Mosaico da Anatel. Já está disponível.

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Bom dia Nossa empresa* TYSA Consultoria e Sistema de Telecomunicações*  possui técnicos especializados em regulamentação junto a ANATEL e projetos de rede de telecomunicações em geral, se o caso pode entrar em contato conosco, por [email protected], (34) 3213-7675 (34) 99106-2776.

Eng. Cleiton Rodrigues Soares
Profissionais com mais de 15 Anos de experiência em Telecom.

----------


## bilrelikia

alguem que faça isso no rj ,quero tira uns duvidas e sabe como funcionar para fica certinho com a anatel

----------


## vagnerricardo

Me chame 9-7012-3951

----------


## armageddrs

Até 5 mil clientes dispensa scm. Mas tem de informa a Anatel início de serviços e etc.
Site da Anatel tem tudo bem detalhado e em portugues. 
E abra olho com valores cobrados de Consultorias pois esquecem que estamos iniciando e não somos a VIVO,OI,NET.  :Wink: .

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Trabalhamos com consultoria regulamentar e engenharia no Brasil todo e temos ótimos preços, qualquer duvida podemos conversar, (34) 99106-2776 ou [email protected].

----------


## EngThiagoRodrigues

Muito Prazer, nós da MW ENGENHARIA fazemos o procedimento de CREDENCIAMENTO e Licenciamento perante a ANATEL.

61983134611

Obrigado

----------


## EngThiagoRodrigues

Ola amigo.
Fazemos para empresas de todo Brasil.

www.mwengenharia.net.br

61 983134611

----------


## paulogaldino

Miguel,
www.alphaengenharia.com.br tem um excelente custo.

----------


## cid

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]No mercado de consultoria para provedores de internet, atendemos em todo o território nacional e realizamos serviços de licenciamento junto a Anatel com outorga SCM, dispensa de autorização, assessoria junto ao CREA, projetos para uso compartilhado de postes e consultoria pós outorga em diversos estados, e para mais de 3000 provedores.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]para mais informações entre em contato comigo através do WhatsApp link abaixo[/COLOR]
https://lnkd.in/d_4rz9h

----------

